# Balos beach, Crete



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

An impressive moonscape beach! Shallow and deep waters at the same time.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

For the rest the beaches on Crete are not very good !
But this one is great of course


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

wow!!!!!! those beaches are really amazing, the diving must be amazing in those turquoise clear waters.


----------



## SeViNiYo (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice :cheers:


----------

